# aep



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

we ended up staying at camp site C. i put the boat in and kept it behind the camp site. we got a fiew bass 8 - 12 inches on t riged green yum worms. i fished the edge of the weeds . the lake was realy deep with big trees in the middle. and i wasnt sure what to do. i did manage to get snaged on a tree and broke my pole in half. i guess i found the disadvantage to fireline. there are a fiew other lakes with boat ramps down the road from C. next time i will try them too.

j


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

doesn't sound like too bad of a trip. I'd love to make it down there some time.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

GOOD DEAL ...
Always enjoy this area for its hunting and fishing ...


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

The pond next to C has a boat ramp, and I have caught some nice fish out of there in the past.

27 more days until I get 4 days of fishing AEP. Just 27 days until the HOG hunting begins! I have been burning-up the topozone map server looking for the pond with that 8LB HOG!


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

do you have a better map of the area? the only map we have is the one off the aep website. and it dosent realy lable the roads well or show if its a lake or stream.

j


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

try www.topozone.com


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

i found a free aerial photo of aep at http://terraserver-usa.com/image.aspx?t=1&s=12&x=547&y=5497&z=17&w=2 . that topozone is cool except for the $40 registration fee.

j


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

that is awsome iv been lookin fore something like that w/out shellin out $$$$....thanks


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I went to Ohio power yesterday to scout for deer. I found a pond about 10 acres big that looks like it hasn't been fished in awhile. While standing near the bank 3 bass swam by that were all over 5 lbs. The place looked great. Definetly would have to fish it by innertube. Not alot of bank area, mostly cliffs. Just hope I'll be able to find it again, quite aways off the road.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 27, 2004)

nice map. i go down there as much as i can. thanks! Rich


----------



## jac (Apr 14, 2004)

if you want FREE aerial photo the best place to get 
them is at! www.jdmcox.com/ you have to download
the software.after you install it, you can download 
aerial photo and topo maps. you can add waypoints
,routes and text, can tranfer tracks,waypoints and
lat\lon to most G,P,S, and a lot more things.
it is FREE


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Keep an eye out for those ponds Chopiq. It sounds like you might have found yourself a little honey hole!


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

A buddy a I were down there the 20th and 21st. It was our first time with bellytubes. Had a great time. Caught alot of small bass and a ton of blue gill. We found one small lake off the beaten path which we had good luck at. We are going for a longer weekend in Sep.


----------

